# Mozgov expected to mis 10-14 days



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mozgov expected to miss 10 days to 2 weeks with left knee and ankle sprains. MRI Wednesday revealed no fractures.


http://twitter.com/#!/Lopez_Nuggets/status/55730375745470464


----------

